# General Category > Creative Area >  Coasters

## Angie

Had fun making these coasters just need to pour back on and let them cure

----------


## Paula

Theyre gorgeous!

----------

Angie (17-12-20)

----------


## Angie

Bit of an experiment specially the purple blue and pink one on the end it should when turned over have an effect on it so its wait and see for another 24 hours until can get them out of the molds!

----------


## Suzi

So pretty!!

----------

Angie (17-12-20)

----------


## Angie

Thank you wil show them finished xx

----------


## Jaquaia

Love them!

----------

Angie (17-12-20)

----------


## Flo

They're really pretty Angie!.....clever thing you!

----------

Angie (17-12-20)

----------


## Angie

Backs complete flowers have purple/gold mica colour with a bit of purple and gold glitter centre has magenta mica colour with magenta glitter the other has black pigment with black glitter . Its a shame the glitter isn't showing its sparkle. But the black glitter isn't really sparkly the others are .

----------

Jaquaia (17-12-20)

----------


## Paula

Theyre so pretty  :(inlove):

----------

Angie (17-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

Those are really pretty!

----------

Angie (17-12-20)

----------


## magie06

They are really nice.

----------

Angie (18-12-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Really pretty.  Well done.

----------

Angie (18-12-20)

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant, you're so talented Angie.

----------

Angie (20-12-20)

----------

